# [Regular Season Game 35] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(20-14)/(27-6)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, January 5, 10:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Artest / Odom / Bynum*


_*Preview*_


> Just as Ron Artest may be ready return from injury, the Los Angeles Lakers might be without Pau Gasol.
> 
> With the status of both key players in flux, the Western Conference-leading Lakers seek to avenge one of their three home losses Tuesday night when they face the Houston Rockets at Staples Center.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Big and Tough game.
It would be great to get this win in L.A.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Adelman says Chase looked good in practice today. Says he's hopeful that he might be able to play tomorrow against Lakers.


http://twitter.com/RocketsJCF/status/7375532910


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Big game for obvious reasons. If we lose, I want to lose because we suck not because we choke another game away in the last minute. That Hornets game was too much for me to handle


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Rockets - 14 home games, 21 road games
Lakers - 23 home games, 11 road games

****in bull**** and **** anyone who objects


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> I'm not going to pretend that there aren't a lot of bad games on tonight, because there are.
> 
> Certain matchups do intrigue, but it's hard to get excited about Memphis and Portland with the Trail Blazers still starting Juwan Howard, I've picked the Suns too many times to count in these pages (though the Sacramento game should be pretty good), and it's a sad comment on tonight's pairings that a Rockets and Lakers game that should be without Pau Gasol and could be without Ron Artest (though he's been cleared to play) is at the top of the heap.
> 
> ...


BDL - Game to pay attention to


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Rockets - 14 home games, 21 road games
> Lakers - 23 home games, 11 road games
> 
> ****in bull**** and **** anyone who objects


Awww poor baby. Every team ends up with 41 home and 41 away. Quit complaining.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Rockets - 14 home games, 21 road games
> Lakers - 23 home games, 11 road games
> 
> ****in bull**** and **** anyone who objects


Meh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Playing like **** in the 1 Q but Lakers fouling the hell out of us this quarter


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ugly first half, we're gonna get blowout in the second half for sure.
Free throws and 3p, wow.:shocked:
Landry is the only guy who is producing.
One last thing Ariza sucks.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Gotta make those 3's


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

dang it


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Man Ariza's been exposed this year, he's a great complimentary player but he just can't create his own shot. Should he a lot better to watch once the big man comes back though.


----------

